# Ciocc Devilry



## Ciocc1 (Jan 21, 2009)

I have a Ciocc Devilry and have been experiencing frame wobble at moderate speeds. Its happened on a variety of wheels and has been checked over by a mechanic and there appears to be nothing wrong. Has anyone heard of this happening with this frame and or how to resolve the issue?


----------



## j-dogg (Feb 19, 2009)

What year would this be released?

I have an 84' Ciocc Designer with a moderate build and have been almost up to 50mph down a bridge for a minute and it's rock solid, smoother than my car


----------



## Ciocc1 (Jan 21, 2009)

its an '09


----------



## Ciocc1 (Jan 21, 2009)

but the problem has been fixed. the dropouts on the fork needed to be filed as they were very uneven.


----------

